# Mullet on Fly??



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

After watching some Spanish Fly (TV show) where they were trying to throw flies at milkfish, I thought those things just looked like a jumbo mullet! They didn't get one, but they tried throwing a "green algae fly" at them. Well, since there's a ton of mullet where I live, I decided to tie up a fly that looked like a small piece of algae. I tried putting it in front of some of them but haven't gotten a strike yet. I think it will bea new challenge! Think I have a chance?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Very good chance. If they are feeding on the flats then you will hook up. Nice way to pass the time. Super small hook and some olive dubbing material should be all you need.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

There have been many articles and comments written on "mullet on the fly", but I think it may be an endeavor of patience. Most of the research I have done suggests tying a fly that looked either like oatmeal or small cubes of bread, and then chumming a school of mullet up. Once chummed you place the chum-like fly in front of the mullet and hope for the best. I have tried this with no better luck than Jose had on the milk fish. Maybe I just didn't stick with it long enough, but never really seemed to get the fish in a feeding mode. However, once while red fishing in Louisiana, we were throwing carcasses from a crab boil into the nearby canal. The mullet were going nuts for the little pieces, like pinfish fighting over some chum. Probably had a shot at them then but didn't have the right chum fly with me. However don't let my dismal failures discourage you, keep up the research and post any results. If you find the key let me know because I think those things would be awesome on the long rod!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been trying for some time to tie an "algae" fly w/out success... best thing I came up w/ looks like a worn out green egg pattern. Post a pic of what you tied - I would like to see it....


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, I think they would be lots of fun! Especially if I can hook up with one of the big 5 or 6 pound mullet. I wonder if they would jump when hooked?


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I tried to catch a mullet on the fly also this weekend, but no luck. You would think it is possible though. I bet they are fun.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Iuse a small bunch of white cotton on a #6 hook. Rig 4 or 5 on your leader and add a tiny split shot to the bottom. I use a tiny float for a bite indicator. Chum with oatmeal or laying mash in calm water--preferably brackish. They are fun to catch on a 5 wt.

I've never caught one in pure salt water.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *captken (3/25/2009)*Iuse a small bunch of white cotton on a #6 hook. Rig 4 or 5 on your leader and add a tiny split shot to the bottom. I use a tiny float for a bite indicator. Chum with oatmeal or laying mash in calm water--preferably brackish. They are fun to catch on a 5 wt.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never caught one in pure salt water.




Ditto on the rig!



I sometimes use small pieces of salt pork fat.



When hooked, sometimes a mullet will jump like a small tarpon. Lots of fun. C2


----------



## jonasmagn (Mar 3, 2009)

I have on the flats in Texas gotten strikes from mullet and actually caught one. Hook size 4 and a small Clouser actually - pink and white. It is the only fly they have been interested in. Does not look like a salad?


----------

